# E.P.Shaw & Co Ltd Ginger beer?



## georgeoj (Jun 28, 2012)

I know almost nothing about these. The picture on the bottle was the reason for the purchase. George


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 28, 2012)

Hey George,

 I'm with ya. Great doggie! Green top gets extra points, too. Any impressing?

 Shaw had some great glass bottles, as well:










From.

 "At the Wakefield adjourned Licensing Sessions on September 22, a wine and spirit off licence for Mr Joe Sidney Cliff, secretary of Messrs. EP Shaw & Co. (Limited) chemists and druggists, Bull Ring, Wakefield, was applied for. Mr Rowlands, solicitor, opposed the application, on the ground that the applicant had failed to produce a certain certificate. The Bench decided to adjourn the Sessions again for the production of the certificate. Mr Rowlands questioned whether the Bench had power to further adjourn the Sessions, but it was replied that the Bench had power to adjeurn from time to time to facilitate public business." Chemist & Druggist, 1897.




From.


----------



## georgeoj (Jun 28, 2012)

I should have mentioned the stamp. BOURNE/DENBY in an oval.
 The picture that I posted lost it's color somewhere along the way. It is the same as your posted picture.
 George


----------

